# thread locked?



## dellzeqq (20 Aug 2009)

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=22


----------



## Origamist (20 Aug 2009)

Hilly rides are banned and get immediately locked...


----------



## Will1985 (20 Aug 2009)

You're halfway to achieving that honour of starting the shortest thread to be sent to Room 101!!


----------



## Shaun (20 Aug 2009)

As I stated in the "Announcements link not working" thread - that link points to my private forum, which is why none of you can access it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Will1985 (20 Aug 2009)

Isn't your private forum 32 not 22? Dellzeqq meant to point to this thread.


----------



## Shaun (20 Aug 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Isn't your private forum 32 not 22? Dellzeqq meant to point to this thread.



Ah, yes, I stand corrected - apologies! 

The link points to a forum, rather than a thread ...forumdisplay.php?f=22

So what thread is locked?

Or is it telling you the _forum_ is locked?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (20 Aug 2009)

It seems I'm one step behind everyone else today.

Just found the report in the mods forum, and it looks like the thread was locked accidentally.

AFAIK it's unlocked now.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

